# Help. Canon 100-400mm with 2x Extender II



## neogfx (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi guys, I was wondering if anybody could help me out. I have the Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM lens with a 2x Extender II. Now, I know with the 1.4 Extender that if you cover up three of the contact pins that connect the Extender to the 100-400 lens then you can use autofocus with the Extender, I was just wondering if any of you knew if you could do a similar thing with the 2x?


----------



## usayit (Jun 7, 2008)

Won't work too well... Maybe.. just maybe if you were using a 1 series body.


----------



## neogfx (Jun 7, 2008)

No, unfortunately I'm using the 350D. I'm getting the 40D over the summer, but I'm a student so can't afford a 1 series at the moment 
I know that the 1.4 is quite effective on a 400D body, but I can't even find reference to using the 2x with autofocus.
Of course the whole problem would be solved if I could afford the nice Canon 600mm or the new 800mm...... *dreams happy dreams*


----------

